# The Little Basement That Could



## slansing (Jun 5, 2013)

Hello HTS'ers! I have just completed the move to a new house, well.. my first house. It's not exactly new, and the basement is small-ish, but it will definitely do!

Attached are some pictures of the space I will be working in, my idea currently is to build a false wall along the right side where the utilities are to block out sound, and also trap and reflect sound in the theater room rather than letting it run in the other portion if the basement. For this, I started a AVS thread asking for ideas, and there were quite a few!:

http://www.avsforum.com/t/1481109/false-wall-home-theater-and-what-could-happen#post_23535565

I decided that I will more than likely use the suggestions in post #12 for the wall. The plan is to either enter the room from the end where the stairs are, or at the front right of the basement where the right side of the projector will be. This would allow me to wall off the back of the room where the projector is, and not have to worry about stairs and the awkwardness of sound treating a wall with them on it. Any ideas are welcome, and I hope you guys enjoy this thread! I'll be posting picture and text updates as they come. :wave:

Here is the album with photo's, I'll figure out how to properly upload images here next time:

http://s1286.photobucket.com/user/slansing1991/library/The Little Basement That Could?sort=3&page=1


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

I agree. the only reason I'd go with drywall and tape is in case you want it to be as permanent and nice looking as possible and want to texture over it to match the other walls. That other way with 1/4 osb would work just fine


----------



## slansing (Jun 5, 2013)

Ah! That will be what I am going to do then, I will post dimensions, images and goals tonight after work.


----------

